# what when wrong



## Jeff Canes (Dec 28, 2005)

I developed 2 rolls of film tonight (12/28) with less that desirable results. The negatives came out almost clear and have a pinkish tone to them, the images are visible, My guess is underdeveloped. 

The film that I used is Adox CHM 125 it&#8217;s a copy of Ilford FP4+, do cannot recall it I have developed this film myself before, but I did have it done at a local lab & it came out fine

The developer used was Freestyle/Arista Prem Liquid 1:9, wanted try it because Freestyle sales it in 3.5oz sample size, that the right volume for 2 rolls of 120, the development time is 5.5 min @ 68 deg, when with 6 min @ 69deg, figured that was easy with in the tolerance zone


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 28, 2005)

Have you got rebate markings? What do they look like?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 29, 2005)

The numbers are there on both rolls but very light almost not visible, strangely on one of rolls the first three frames look OK with no marking

I had to google rebate markings for a British to American translation; one of hits was a thread from photo.net, and a reply in it seem to subject week or poorly mixed developer


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 29, 2005)

These frames are from first haft of roll with the 3 OK frames, I skipped the photo-flo and drop negatives in discuss so they are a little messy


----------

